# US mom wanting to marry UK dad - next step



## asindi (Jun 18, 2014)

Background: I just ended a 15 year marriage after my husband had a sex change. I met my boyfriend online about a year before the divorce was finalized and we have been talking over Skype and other social media plus emailing all day everyday and decided to meet. He flew to the US the week my divorce was finalized and when he went back, we realized we didn't want to be apart anymore. I received some money from my tax return and selling my car (I was getting ready to move back east from Seattle anyway) and decided to use it to come to London and see if we like living here and if my daughter could adjust to British schools.

I am here on a six month visitor visa because we had only met the one time and I wanted to be sure we were truly compatible enough to live together. I have been here almost two months and we know that we don't want to be apart, but everything I've read says I will need to go home before we can get married or at least apply for a marriage or fiance visa. The real issue is he cannot move to the US because he has two daughter's that he shares custody of, I on the other hand, have full custody of my daughter and the father has decided to not be a part of her life as he never really wanted to have children in the first place. 

I had no problem enrolling my daughter in the public school near my boyfriend's flat, though I was prepared to home-school her if it was not possible. She really likes her school and has already made several friends, so now I'm worried about how going back to the states will effect her. She has been through tremendous trauma due to her father's decision to have a sex change and she is doing very well here, I really don't want to have to disrupt her life anymore than I have to besides not wanting to leave my boyfriend and his two daughters, especially if we have to be gone for six months. 

Everything I read online is very confusing, but we want to do everything legally and not give any cause for us to be denied when we apply to live here. What is the fastest, best way for us to remain with my future husband?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

How did you enrol your daughter in school? Without a proper visa she's not entitled to be enrolled in the UK state system and a visit visa is not a visa which would allow her enrol. 

You can't switch from a visit visa to any other kind of visa. You have no choice but to return to the US to apply for a visa which actually allows you to live in the UK. Your boyfriend could come to the US with you to marry as no special visa is needed to marry in the US if you don't intend to live there. Then, once married you can apply for a spouse visa from the US. Or course he has to meet the financial, accommodation and relationship requirements. With priority processing, your visa should be processed in 2-4 weeks. 

Or you can return to the US and apply for a fiance visa which has the same requirements and once it's issued you can return to the UK to marry.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You haven't even applied for your visa and you are already abusing the state support system for citizens and residents


----------



## asindi (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you for responding so quickly.

We took the passport to the school registrar and made sure they were aware that we were here on a visitor's visa, but because we were here for six months, they said she could attend school and processed her application. I was expecting to be told no and given home-schooling resources but since they accepted her, I was happy to have the chance for her to try the school system since it is so different from the US. Her ability to adjust to everything was the one unknown factor for me. Her mental health and happiness is my primary concern. My own happiness is secondary after everything she has been through. My boyfriend does have a good job so I know we meet the financial and accommodation requirements. I wasn't ready to declare fiance status before we came to visit, not without living together first, nor was I ready to put that kind of pressure on us right from the start but now all five of us know that this is our future, somehow. 

Where can I find the relationship requirements?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The length of her visit is immaterial. She's not entitled to free education on a visit visa. Period. School administrators aren't immigration experts nor should they be expected to be. You should probably withdraw her immediately.


----------



## asindi (Jun 18, 2014)

I wasn't aware of that, another thing I was unable to find anywhere before coming to the UK. I'll contact them tomorrow and pull her out. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

One of the questions you will need to answer is if you have received any public benefits. I don't know if free public schooling for your child will be construed as such. Just so you're aware of the possible ramifications.

Good luck.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

asindi said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I find the relationship requirements?


If you are going for a fiance visa you will need to show that you have made plans marry by booking a provisional date with the registrar and providing receipts for anything wedding related. You'll need to show that you've kept in touch with things like log pages of phone calls, email, Skype, text etc. 1-2 pages for every 6 months or so of your relationship. Also, trip tickets or itineraries showing that you've visited each other. 10-15 photos throughout your relationship.

If you are getting married in the US you will need to provide the marriage certificate, 10-15 photos including the wedding and evidence that you've kept in touch whilst separated as indicated above.

The UK partner needs to write a letter of sponsorship which also briefly describes the relationship plans for the future and the applicant should also write a letter outlining your relationship and plans.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

asindi said:


> Thank you for responding so quickly.
> 
> We took the passport to the school registrar and made sure they were aware that we were here on a visitor's visa, but because we were here for six months, they said she could attend school and processed her application. I was expecting to be told no and given home-schooling resources but since they accepted her, I was happy to have the chance for her to try the school system since it is so different from the US. Her ability to adjust to everything was the one unknown factor for me. Her mental health and happiness is my primary concern. My own happiness is secondary after everything she has been through. My boyfriend does have a good job so I know we meet the financial and accommodation requirements. I wasn't ready to declare fiance status before we came to visit, not without living together first, nor was I ready to put that kind of pressure on us right from the start but now all five of us know that this is our future, somehow.
> 
> Where can I find the relationship requirements?


Since you have to go back to the US anyway, to apply, it would be more economical to marry there and then apply for the spouse visa. Otherwise, you will have to pay twice as much, first for the fiancee visa and then for the spouse visa. You're talking over $3000 just for visa fees, not including other costs.

Be sure to get an answer about "access to public funds" and your daughter attending school. If that is considered such, be sure to answer truthfully, and explain the situation in your introductory letter. If you explain how it happened, that you had no idea it was wrong, and apologize profusely, it will probably be ok. But hopefully, a mod will have more info for you.

Your fiance wouldn't need anything special to come to the US to get married, but check your state's laws. (When we married in Maine, my husband only needed his passport and no waiting period, etc.) Then he could return to the UK and wait for you while your application is being processed. If you use priority and make sure all your documentation is in order, you should have your visa within a month at the most.

Best advice - read all the posts you can find here, and ask plenty of questions as you go through the process. It is overwhelming at first, but as you go step by step, it will gradually fall into place. Just don't send in your application without clearing any questions here - you don't want to be refused and waste all that time, effort and money. Good luck!


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Expect it to take several weeks to get your documents together for the application. You will need originals, and this takes some doing.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

> The following children are *not *entitled to a state education:
> •children from non-European Economic Area (EEA) countries who are here as short term visitors - these are children who live abroad but have been admitted to the UK for a short visit, for example as tourists or to visit relatives.


_Guidance - Schools admissions: applications from overseas children
Department for Education. 25 March 2014_


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

good morning to you all.. if i may ask a question on this topic..
I am in the same situation, ish, though my girlfriend has not moved over yet..

we have both been looking at the GOV.UK website and i can understand where the lady is confused, because i am as well.

it says, under LONG STAY VISAS.
APPLY TO REMAIN IN THE UK WITH FAMILY
You need a family of a settled person visa if you want to remain with a family member or partner(eg spouse) who's living in the UK permanently and your're:

already in the UK
From outside the EEA and Switzerland

this sounds to me, reading it anyway, like my girlfriend can come over on a visitor visa, and as she is my long term partner, she can apply from within britain..

is this wrong??
am i wrong??

HELP...please..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes wrong.
She can only switch out of another long-stay visa like student or work, not visit visa. So the phrase means:
'If you are already in the UK on another long-stay visa...'


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> good morning to you all.. if i may ask a question on this topic..
> I am in the same situation, ish, though my girlfriend has not moved over yet..
> 
> we have both been looking at the GOV.UK website and i can understand where the lady is confused, because i am as well.
> ...


Wrong.

As already stated, you can't change from a visit visa to any other kind of visa. 

You can only apply to remain with family if you are already in the UK on a fiancé visa or other visa which allows you to change to FLR (M). That includes a Tier 2 work visa, Tier 4 student visa, a Tier 5 YMS visa.


----------



## Ob111 (May 23, 2014)

Quick question please Joopa and Nyclon, i applied for my daughter to get into a school in Jan at that time she did not have her british passport but does now and got admitted into a school to start sept, i did not abuse the system right? Cause her father is british and she is british by decent. Even if when she applied she only had her US passport..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No because she was british, just didnt have the evidence at that point. So no abuse at all.


----------



## Ob111 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you....


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

so...

i have looked online and i have downloaded
VAF4A FAMILY SETTLEMENT APPLICATION FORM.
PLUS
VAF4A APPENDIX 2 FINANCIAL REQUIREMENTS

Damn there is a lot..

could i start filling them in now, before going across to the states to marry??
do i have to do it, or my fiancee.. 

and how to we declare two incomes..
hers which will be child support, and my full time work income..

sorry for being stupid, but my eyes got crossed 14 pages into the forms.

and thank you again for your time


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> so...
> 
> i have looked online and i have downloaded
> VAF4A FAMILY SETTLEMENT APPLICATION FORM.
> ...


Since you haven't indicated where you are, I'm going to assume you are in the UK and she is in America and you are going to marry in the US and then she will apply for a spouse visa to come over.

You can use hard copies to begin the process of getting familiar with what documentation and details you will need. In that case, make a copy of the Appendix 2 as you need to fill one out to send with her application. I did this and it was helpful as I discussed different questions with my fiance. You will get confused so don't panic! Just be sure to read posts here and ask questions before filling out the final forms and submitting it. Your fiancee will have to sign and submit the application, but you can work on it together. It will have to be returned to her in the US after processing.

Her income doesn't matter - you must qualify on yours alone - a minimum of 18,600 pounds per year before taxes. If you have been in the same job for over 6 months and each month's payslip is at least 1550 pre-tax, you can apply using Category A, which is the simplest. 

Good luck!


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

WOW..
That was fast..
thank you so much for the advice

yes i am in the UK
I was born in scotland, british citizen, worked for 12 years at the same job, 
about 50,000 before tax

she will be bringing a child over with her, which is why it was interesting with the first lady on this thread.

i have copies of emails, shipping documents of presents sent to each other, photos, of me and her daughter when visiting. very few of me and her, because she was taking the photos.

plus i have a twitter log, but as it works out to about 150 pages of tweets (16,000+) i am not sure if they would want all of them.

is there a separate form for bring her child over??


and as an aside.. its interesting about the Scottish independence thing.. If it goes ahead i hope i dont need to get a brand new Scottish passport


Thank you so much again


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> WOW..
> That was fast..
> thank you so much for the advice
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I don't know what is involved with dependents. I'm sure someone else can help in that area. I'm thinking that there is another form for a dependent with additional fees, but I'm just not familiar with that part.

You only need a few examples of communications over the period of your relationship - not every one. So, maybe a few from each month, just showing date, not content. A few photos spanning your times together and the wedding, of course. Boarding passes from trips, basically just to prove how long you've been in the relationship and that it is genuine. We used to chat online every day so I had pages and pages, so just picked some from different times to show the chronological record. They want to see consistency and frequency in regular communications between you. The application should only weigh about 2-3 pounds when complete, so don't overwhelm them with papers to go through.

Although I can't participate in the voting, I am anxiously awaiting the results. I know there is much to be worked out but I am hoping independence would simplify immigration, visas and passports. My ancestors died trying to make Scotland free, so to me, I can't imagine anyone not wanting it, but I know it is complicated for those who live here. I know people on both sides, so try not to stir up any conflicts. 

You can't beat this forum for good advice so feel free to start a new thread once you have specific questions. Might be a better way to find out about her child's application, actually. You would probably get more/better input that way.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, you need to fill out and pay for an additional application for your wife's child. 

1-2 screen shots of log pages for every 6 months or so is sufficient for communication.

Your income alone is enough to meet the financial requirement for your partner and her child.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Fine.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok..question for you wonderful people.

You say I need a separate application form for her daughter..
But as the daughter is under 16 could she not go onto the form for my fiance as there is a space for children on it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to mention the daughter on the form but still have to make a separate application for her.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

ok...

printed off forms 
SU07/12
VAF4A X2 for my fiance and her daughter

VAF4A Appendix 2 

questions again... sorry

biometric form???
where to do biometrics??
does she need biometrics as she has a chipped US passport??
address for my fiance to send all the forms to??
As she is in america, does she need to send them to Britain, or a british consulate in america??

Now we have the trawl for all documents.

divorce certificates
payslips x 13 (i get paid 4 weekly)
bank statements (6 months)

passports.... with these i am assuming that a copy of the details page signed by a professional person is ok for mine and for my fiance??

Cover letters from both of us..(trying to find a copy of one to help start)
marriage certificate

2x passport photos of me
2x passport photos of my fiance

pictures
wedding pictures on A4 piece of paper, explaining who and where

utility bill for my place x2
rental agreement for my place

plane tickets for meeting each other

birth certificate for my fiance and her child (and me???)

print outs of various email, tweets, skype phone logs

2per month of each for 1 year different days

looking around this website for more info and if i have missed anything

thank you again for your help

i am covered in forms..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> ok...
> 
> printed off forms
> SU07/12
> ...


You don't need SU07/12. That is for adult dependents like parents.

VA4FA is completed on line via the visa4uk website. Appendix 2 is downloaded, printed and filled out by hand.



> questions again... sorry
> 
> biometric form???
> where to do biometrics??
> does she need biometrics as she has a chipped US passport??


You are prompted to book biometrics once you have completed the online form. There will be a choice of places. She and her daughter will have their photos and fingerprints taken. After they have enrolled their biometrics, they will be given a receipt to be included with the application. Her US biometric passport has nothing to do with it. 




> address for my fiance to send all the forms to??
> As she is in america, does she need to send them to Britain, or a british consulate in america??


All US settlement applications are processed in Sheffield.



> we have the trawl for all documents.
> 
> divorce certificates
> payslips x 13 (i get paid 4 weekly)
> bank statements (6 months)


If you are applying under Category B relying on your income for the last 12 months you also need 12 months of bank statements. You also need a letter of employment and should include your contract and P60.



> passports.... with these i am assuming that a copy of the details page signed by a professional person is ok for mine and for my fiance??


You only need to supply a plain photo copy of the bio pages of your passport. You fiance needs to send her and her daughter's passport with the application.



> letters from both of us..(trying to find a copy of one to help start)
> marriage certificate
> 
> 2x passport photos of me
> ...


You only need 1 utility bill or council tax bill. If you are renting you will need a letter of permission from the landlord that your fiance and her daughter can live there as well.



> plane tickets for meeting each other
> 
> birth certificate for my fiance and her child (and me???)
> 
> ...


Birth certificates are unnecessary. For emails, etc you only need 1-2 log pages every 6 months of your relationship.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

What about passport photos of the daughter? And I'm now confused as to how many of these are required.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

Also, have I read before that you need an Appendix II for each applicant (fiancée and daughter)?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Water Dragon said:


> Since you have to go back to the US anyway, to apply, it would be more economical to marry there and then apply for the spouse visa. Otherwise, you will have to pay twice as much, first for the fiancee visa and then for the spouse visa. You're talking over $3000 just for visa fees, not including other costs.
> 
> Be sure to get an answer about "access to public funds" and your daughter attending school. If that is considered such, be sure to answer truthfully, and explain the situation in your introductory letter. If you explain how it happened, that you had no idea it was wrong, and apologize profusely, it will probably be ok. * But hopefully, a mod will have more info for you.*
> 
> ...


I feel I just need to mention that _*moderators are not immigration expert**s*,_ any more than many other members of the forum, and any information or advice given by them carries no more weight than that of many other members who may have equal or even more knowledge


moderators ensure that other members follow forum rules - no more, no less

from the FAQs Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - FAQ: Reading and Posting Messages



> *What are moderators and administrators?*
> *Moderators* oversee all of the discussion forums, usually with particular responsibility for a specific forum. They generally have the ability to edit and delete posts, move threads, and perform other actions. Moderators are selected by the Admin. team from users who are particularly helpful & regular posters. They may possibly have special knowledge in the area for which they are responsible, but this is not the reason for their selection. This is a voluntary position.
> *Super Moderators* have the same responsibilities as Moderators with some limited added access to technical tools, enabling them to perform other actions. They also oversee new moderator training & mentoring, & may be called upon to settle disputes. This is a voluntary position.
> *Administrators* are the people who have overall control of everything that happens on the board. They oversee how the board is styled, what forums to create and how to organize them, what information to require from members and who to appoint as moderators.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

thank you

will fill out the forms in rough, then do it online, and it has a facility where you can save the unfinished application.

unless i win the lottery on tuesday.. then i shall go through that route..

will let you know the steps.
i am sure it has been said many times, but thank you, all of you..


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

stewart beard said:


> Ok..question for you wonderful people.
> 
> You say I need a separate application form for her daughter..
> But as the daughter is under 16 could she not go onto the form for my fiance as there is a space for children on it.


my american fiance has just applied for a fiance visa ,plus 1 for son , we sent 2 x VAF 4A but only one appendix 2 , when our docs reached sheffield ,they asked that we email another appendix 2 for his son .

I have to admit when we 1st started the process ,i lost all my logical thought processes ,i overthought everything ,read things wrong ,took me a while to get my head round it .i cringe now when i think of some of the questions i asked,but everyone on here has been very understanding ,they all have gone or are going thru it ,lots of good advise and people are more than happy to share their experiences with you ,it all helps ,good or bad . :fingerscrossed:


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

so..
looking through the online form..
it says that we have to prove that we are married by enclosing a marriage certificate..but how can we do this with the online form??

do we put the details in the anything extra to add box.
date time place number etc

and then send the marriage certificate with the appendix 2 to sheffield??

and must remember to fill out two of them.
on the VAF4A visa4uk website.. does it need to be a separate account for my fiances daughter or can it be two applications in the same account??

THANK YOU


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

stewart beard said:


> so..
> looking through the online form..
> it says that we have to prove that we are married by enclosing a marriage certificate..but how can we do this with the online form??
> 
> ...


u fill out the VAF4A online,and submit it ,pay for it and print it off ,then book biometrics ,and print that off (this is for applicant) then repeat for daughter .

i(the uk sponsor) i printed off the appendix 2 at home and sent it across with all the other stuff u need for application , u dont have to do it that way ,but i did as it was mainly all about my finances ...i'd like to point out that i made a mistake here and sent 1 appendix 2 ,i actually needed 2 one for each .

i should point out if u want to pay for priority u do it now and print off the receipts ,1 for each ,fiance and daughter .

also we didnt apply for the visa until i had sent all my information (and copies of of it all )over to my fiance ,as u have 2 weeks to send it to sheffield once u have done the biometrics appointment .
and i should also point out all information u send should be currant ,as in the last 28 days ish ,ie: bank statements ,wage slips etc .
Also another tip u will get from this forum is put all your info into 2 piles ,1 with originals and 1 of the copies and when u ready to send it just tie them with string (makes it easier for the ECO).
i found it strange that i had to send over ,litterally my life to my american fiance for him to send it all back to sheffield ,but thats how it is .

there are plenty of links on what information u need to send on here ,but if u are unsure ,just ask ,people are more than happy to help .


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

You need to send evidence to back up your relationship, finances, and accommodations plus copies of everything. Plus applicants passport, photocopy of sponsors passport, passport photos, letters of introduction and biometric receipt. Most people's applications weigh a kilo, sometimes more.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

suziechew said:


> u fill out the VAF4A online,and submit it ,pay for it and print it off ,then book biometrics ,and print that off (this is for applicant) then repeat for daughter .
> 
> i(the uk sponsor) i printed off the appendix 2 at home and sent it across with all the other stuff u need for application , u dont have to do it that way ,but i did as it was mainly all about my finances ...i'd like to point out that i made a mistake here and sent 1 appendix 2 ,i actually needed 2 one for each .
> 
> ...


You don't have to send your application packet to your fiance to send to Sheffield. The US applicant should receive the UK sponsor's info and then send the packet out from the US by choice of courier (FedEX, etc.) and include a pre-paid waybill and packaging for the documents to be returned to the US applicant. Some people have had their UK sponsor retain their docs and then send out the completed application, which is allowed, but the return must go to the US.


----------



## suziechew (May 1, 2012)

stewart beard said:


> so..
> looking through the online form..
> it says that we have to prove that we are married by enclosing a marriage certificate..but how can we do this with the online form??
> 
> ...


oh ..sorry ,got caught up ha ,once u have all the relevant information ,printed all the forms off ,plus copies ,put both applications together and send it all to sheffield . they will look at them both together .


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok.
And sorry for being very dumb here

We send off two visa4uk forms on line...
Then print off the visa forms and do copies of the two visa forms??
So they have two VAF4A for my fiance
And two for her daughter??
As well as two appendix 2 forms. And two copies..

And originals of statements and wage slips..
And copies of wage slips?? In the copy files..

Didn't realise I had to do copies of the visa4uk VAF4A forms

Thank you


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> Ok.
> And sorry for being very dumb here
> 
> We send off two visa4uk forms on line...
> ...


You should make copies of the forms and keep them for your reference. Only send 1 application and 1 appendix each for fiancee and child. You need to send copies of all the important originals, in order that the ECO keeps the copy and returns the original to you. Since some documents may be difficult to obtain, sending copies will help in the return of those as well (bank statements, etc). 

Try to consider what the ECO will see when he opens your application - they only want to make sure you meet their requirements - they don't want to wade through tons of paper. Keep your information simple and to the point, but be sure to include what is required. You will have 3 sections of info, in addition to the forms - Financial, accommodation and relationship. Group documents accordingly, and bundle together with string (no clips, staples, page protectors, etc), and the copies in the same order and bundled. This helps them - when my packet was returned, the string wasn't even untied, they just leafed through and took out what they needed to keep.

A suggestion: include a small spreadsheet showing your dates paid (to match payslips), the date deposited (to match bank statements), gross amount (and totaled to show you meet the 18,600), the net amount (to match the deposits on your bank statements), and the deposit account number. This simplifies the financial accounting so there is no room for error. Also, if anything needs to be highlighted (like the payslip deposits on the statements), do it on the COPY, not the originals. Don't make any marks or notes on any original document.

Keep your introductory and sponsor letters business-like and to the point (no mushy love letters!). Explain your relationship briefly, mutual interests, goals, long-range plans while living in UK, etc. Keep them to one page if possible.

Bottom line - keep it simple, to the point, and don't hesitate to ask ANY question here as it could be very important without you realizing it.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
Thank you
To everybody that is helping me in this..

I get paid every 4 weeks.. So will multiply that by 13 then divide by 12 to show the monthly income.
Then explain what I have done in the notes section.
Or should I put the 4 weekly total..and put every 4 weeks by the side of it???


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> Thank you
> Thank you
> Thank you
> Thank you
> ...


I don't remember which category you are using to apply. If you have been in the same job, and each month earned at least 1550 gross, you can use Cat. A and 6 months of payslips and bank statements. So, you would have 6 payslips, and 6 statements. That is all that is required. 

I think you are referring to the annual total asked for on the Appendix? Is the pay cycle every 4 weeks exactly, or each month? You should just total up what you would earn over 12 months. If it doesn't vary, you could use the amount on your P60.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Water Dragon said:


> I don't remember which category you are using to apply. If you have been in the same job, and each month earned at least 1550 gross, you can use Cat. A and 6 months of payslips and bank statements. So, you would have 6 payslips, and 6 statements. That is all that is required.
> 
> I think you are referring to the annual total asked for on the Appendix? Is the pay cycle every 4 weeks exactly, or each month? You should just total up what you would earn over 12 months. If it doesn't vary, you could use the amount on your P60.


It is every 4 weeks exactly and gross it is 2679.

and will use the annual income from 2013/2014 tax year instead of 2014/15 as that is what most of the pay slips are and the P60


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> It is every 4 weeks exactly and gross it is 2679.
> 
> and will use the annual income from 2013/2014 tax year instead of 2014/15 as that is what most of the pay slips are and the P60


You are so far over the minimum required, I think there won't be any questions asked.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

ok..next question.
my fiance is divorced
on her passport it is her ex married name.
her family name is different,
and when we are married, it will be my name..

so.

which surname to we put to register the accounts for her and her daughter..

plus 

her passport will say her ex married name.
but we will be married so she will have a marriage certificate in my surname..

probably me panicking..

i would say passport name on the application for her and her daughter???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The visa will be issued in the name on her passport so that is the name you use on the application.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

stewart beard said:


> ok..next question.
> my fiance is divorced
> on her passport it is her ex married name.
> her family name is different,
> ...


Just breathe........and keep asking your questions.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok.. Fiances child..
On the visa4uk website she would be child or other dependant of settled person?? On the drop down menu?

Feel so silly asking these question.


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

Your fiancée's daughter would be the "applicant's child". I should think "other dependent of settled person" would be used if you wanted to sponsor her mother or someone like that...


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Doesn't have that title on the drop down menu..
Will write the options tomorrow..

Goodnight all..and thank you


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Good morning / afternoon ladies and gentleman..
next question for you

Filling in a rough draft of the Appendix 2 couple of questions for you

section 4
MAINTENANCE FOR THOSE EXEMPT FROM THE FINANCIAL REQUIREMENTS

This is on my fiances form..
would i put her daughters details, and then obviously fill in my details? and her relationship to me at the time of the application, 

and what would that be..
would that be step dad, as i will be married to her mother by then.

AND fill it in again on the other APpendix 2 we will be doing for her daughter.

and what is the proforma for leaving pages blank.. as i cannot find guidance on the guidance notes, or maybe the words have blurred..

Thank You


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

another question, as the 15 minutes have timed out to edit the above..

do i need to put on the daughters, or my fiances form, about the maintenance they are recieving from the ex husband for his daughter??

or do my wages cover that amount..


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Sending VAf4a on line... Doesn't have anywhere to say pay expedited fee..

Help please


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You pay for Priority processing on the VFS website.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you.
Trying that now..
Have paid for both VAF4A visas
Got biometrics appointments..

Printed off one VAF4A with barcode.
Won't let us print off the other due to heavy demand.

VFS website is freezing on the select language option.

So a glorious day so far..

Hard to think with all this sometimes

Thank you to all on the forum for help.
Will keep you undated


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok..managed to get onto the VFS expedited website..

Apparently it doesn't like internet explorer..only google chrome..

But we are clicking on settlement visa..and the only option is the new York office.. Not the Sheffield office.


Help..again...


----------



## Pallykin (Mar 30, 2014)

New York is the correct choice. The visa is technically issued out of the New York office although it is processed on Sheffield. Very confusing...


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

Pallykin said:


> New York is the correct choice. The visa is technically issued out of the New York office although it is processed on Sheffield. Very confusing...



Cool..
Thank you.
Four barcodes each for my bride and her daughter.

Write expedited priority processing on outside of fed ex envelope. Won't forget to include return fed ex envelope

Bar codes inside?

Or secured outside.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Inside.


----------



## stewart beard (Feb 6, 2014)

All documents sent in over two weeks ago.

Expedited service..

How do people stand the wait??

aggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

Why isnt there somewhere that i can log into to see how far along the process they are, whether it is waiting for background checks etc.

couple of things that may help others..

when printing out the VAF4A check all the questions. as when we printed them out, the bottom questions were missing due to the size of fitting on the paper.

just as well we checked..

secondly, and this may help the lady at the top of this thread..

found this.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...nt_data/file/284160/Public_funds_v12_0EXT.pdf

And on page 11 it states

The law requires all children of compulsory school age to have access to education. 
*Because of this, compulsory school age education does not count as public funds for the 
purposes of the Immigration Rules.*

If a person has been granted leave to study at an independent fee-paying school but studies 
at a local education authority (LEA) funded state school instead, they may have breached 
their conditions of stay in the UK. You must consider refusing on general grounds.

no apparently it is not classed as public funds to send the child to school

anyway..
hope the info helps people..
will let you know when something appears

and continue wearing a groove in the floor.


----------

